# [Halb-OT] Weiteres OS installieren mit Hindernissen

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte auf meinem Rechner MacOS (Hackintosh-Version) installieren.

Ist ein bisschen OT, ich weiß. Allerdings, wenn man betrachtet, dass VMWare unter Linux nicht läuft, auch irgendwie nicht mehr.

Leider ist auf der MacOS-Installations-CD kein Nvidia-MCP5-Treiber also wollte ich es erstmal in einer VMWare installieren (evtl. direkt auf der "echten" Partition).

VMWare stützt allerdings beim Zugriff auf die Festplatte (virtuelle oder echte Festplatte) immer ab.

Dann dachte ich mir: OK, installierst du Windows und da drin VMWare

Fehlanzeige: Nach dem Booten der Windows-XP-CD und dem Satz "Setup untersucht die hardwareunterstüzung Ihres Computers" krieg ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm - auf dem externen Monitoranschluss (hab ein Notebook) kommt auch nur schwarz.

Der HP-Support-Kerl meinte natürlich, dass es an Linux liegt. Glaub ich allerdings irgendwie nicht nicht.

Wie bekomm ich denn jetzt VMWare zum laufen (in Win oder Linux)?

Tipps sehr wilkommen.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte auf meinem Rechner MacOS (Hackintosh-Version) installieren.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen OT, ich weiß. Allerdings, wenn man betrachtet, dass VMWare unter Linux nicht läuft, auch irgendwie nicht mehr.
> ...

 

Hmm anstelle von vmware könntest du mal VirtualBox testen.

Wegen dem Problem das die WIndows-XP-CD nicht startet. Dieses Problem hatte ich auch, es lag daran, das die Festplatte bis auf das letzte bit partitioniert war. Sprich kein unpartitionierter bereich mehr vorhanden war. Und das hat das WinXP Setup auf der CD nicht vertragen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte auf meinem Rechner MacOS (Hackintosh-Version) installieren.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen OT, ich weiß. Allerdings, wenn man betrachtet, dass VMWare unter Linux nicht läuft, auch irgendwie nicht mehr.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   Und warum nicht? Wenn ich eine Riesenpartition als Windows DAU erstelle, dann muss er doch trotzdem installieren? 

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *manuels wrote:*   Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte auf meinem Rechner MacOS (Hackintosh-Version) installieren.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen OT, ich weiß. Allerdings, wenn man betrachtet, dass VMWare unter Linux nicht läuft, auch irgendwie nicht mehr.
> ...

 

Naja nur das die Windows partitions programme immer ein paar MegaBytes(wenn ich mich recht entsinne etwa 8MB) unpartitionierten Bereich am ende übriglassen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

also hab nen rund 12G nicht partitionierten bereich. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.

Virtualbox will irgendwie auch nicht. Während der MacOS/Win-Installation beendet Virtualbox die Maschine. Dann steht da nur noch "abgebrochen".  :Sad: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

das problem mit der windows installation kenne ich. Das kann passieren, wenn man windows (xp) nach linux installieren will.... hatte ich vor ein paar monaten als ich mein sys auf ne andere festplatte umgezogen habe, und danach noch windows drauf installieren wollte. Ich hatte dann im internet gesucht, und ich war auch nicht alleine mit dem problem, ich glaub es lag irgendwie an der partitionstabelle, und der windows installer vertraegt das nicht wenn nicht unter windows partitioniert wurde.

fuer mich war die loesung recht einfach, da ich ja mein gentoo noch auf der alten platte hatte - festplatte wieder komplett leerraeumen, dann zuerst windows installieren (und dort fuer windows partitionieren), danach mit ner livecd booten, den rest der platte fuer linux vorbereiten und das sys rueberkopieren.

kannst ja nochmal mit der suchmaschine deiner wahl suchen, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es keine andere loesung.

vielleicht gehts aber mit nem anderen (aelteren) windows installer. kannst ja probieren win2k oder so zu installieren und danach unter windows auf win xp "upgraden". hatte ich glaub ich damals nicht probiert (aus mangel an anderen installations-cds).

aber naja. an deiner stelle wuerde ich eher auf dein urspruengliches problem zurueckgehen - vmware funktioniert nicht.

wieso? welche fehler bekommst du?

edit: ok fehler beim zugriff auf die festplatte... jetzt erst gesehen, wohl irgendwie uebersehen beim ersten lesen...

edit des edits: welche version von vmware nutzt du?

----------

## manuels

Moin moin,

also ich hab version 1.0.3.44356.

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## Keepoer

Schonmal Virtual PC 2007 probiert? Ist zwar n Microsoft-Produkt, dafür aber nichtmal so schlecht. Und kostenlos isses auch noch. Ich habe damit wieder Windows 98 installiert - läuft wunderbar. Außerdem ist das die einzige VM, die ich kenne, die 3D-Support anbietet (In Form einer S3). Leider kann man nicht explizit auswählen, dass man ein anderes System als Windows will (Option: unknown) Ich habe bisher aber keine anderen Systeme probiert...

MfG

Keep

----------

## manuels

das gibt es doch aber auch nur für Windows, oder?

Wie oben beschrieben läuft auch Windows bei mir nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## manuels

Hab jetzt mal folgendes Versucht:

- FAT32-Partition erstellt

- MBR auf USB-Stick gesichtert

- Alle anderen Partitionen aus dem MBR der Festplatte gelöscht

Danach konnte ich Windows auf der vorher erstellen FAT32-Partition installieren.

Nach dem obligatorischen Windows-Installationsneustart bekomme ich allerdings die Fehlermeldung

```
Disk error

Press any key to retry
```

Normalerweise sollte doch Windows jetzt zum ersten mal starten.

Auch eine "Reparation" über die Windows-CD mit 

```
fixmbr

fixboot
```

hat nichts gebracht.

Danach hab ich Knoppix gestartet und den "original" MBR wieder hergestellt.

Linux läuft jetzt wieder ohne Probleme. Das wäre als an sich eine Methode Windows zu installieren, aber kann mir jemand von euch sagen, warum Windows nicht starten kann?

Eigentlich sollte bei der Windows-Installation doch ein "ordentlicher" Windows-MBR entstehen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## manuels

Mann, ist Windows pingelig.

Das lief nicht, weil ich mit Knoppix die FAT32-Partition formatiert hab.

Formatiert man während der Windowsinstallation die Partition läufts.

----------

## manuels

Geh mir auf den Sack!

Nach dem Wiederherstellen des "original" MBR kann ich Windows über Grub nicht booten - Linux läuft: Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und die HDD-LED leuchtet.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

----------

## manuels

niemand ne idee?

----------

## UTgamer

Die meisten hier Erfahreneren benutzen seit Jahren kein/kaum Windows mehr. 

Diese Fragen gehören eigentl. in ein Windowsforum, warum das andere System (Windows) so beschränkt ist fragst du immer am besten den Hersteller.   :Wink: 

Versuchs mal in deren Datenbank:

http://support.microsoft.com/search/?adv=1

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/default.aspx

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/archive/default.mspx?mfr=true

Du mußt noch nichtmal Linux eingeben, OS2, BIOS-Partition, anderes System reichen auch schon um Aussagen über deren Bootkonfiguration zu bekommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## LunX

Wenn du Windows mit Grub booten willst dann startet grub im Grunde genommen nur den Bootload von Windows. Wenn du also den MBR von Windows überschreibst mit Grub oder so dann kannst du nicht mehr Windows Booten. Das Problem mit dem Schwarzen Bildschirm liegt an den Partitionen. Windows braucht überhaupt schonmal eine Primäre Partition um zu Booten und wenn dann noch eine erweiterte Partition mit Linux erstellt wurde streikt die blöde Installation einfach. Ich hab mir einfach eine zweite Platte geholt und dort Windows draufgespielt. So muss ich mir nie sorgen machen das Windows irgendwas mit meinen anderen Partitionen anstellt. Ja ich vertraue Windows nicht  :Razz:  Inzwischen ist es aber auch ganz verschwunden seit dem ich keine Zeit mehr hab zu Spielen  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## manuels

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Die meisten hier Erfahreneren benutzen seit Jahren kein/kaum Windows mehr.

 ich doch auch. Aber in einem Windows-Forum nachzufragen...?  Hallo Kompetenz?  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem mit dem Schwarzen Bildschirm liegt an den Partitionen. Windows braucht überhaupt schonmal eine Primäre Partition um zu Booten und wenn dann noch eine erweiterte Partition mit Linux erstellt wurde streikt die blöde Installation einfach. 

 ist mir wohl bewusst. Die Installation hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Jetzt geht es ja "nur noch" darum Windows zu booten.

EDIT: Weiß wer von euch, wie ich die Partitionstabelle von einem MBR-Backup ins andere kriege? Hab das mal mit nem Hexeditor versucht (basierend auf dem Wikipedia MBR-Artikel), aber das bringt auch nichts. Boot-Meldung: "Invalid OS"  oder so beim sonst original Windows-MBR

----------

## manuels

Tada: Gelöst!

Also, man mache folgendes:

- FAT32-Partition erstellen (nicht formatieren!)

- MBR sichern

- Alle anderen Partitionen löschen

- Windows installieren

- MBR wieder herstellen

- boot.ini auf der Windowsplatte ändern (die Partitionsnummern haben sich geändert!)

- Glücklich sein

----------

## UTgamer

Ich installiere auch bei fremden häufiger Windows, aber ich arbeite aus den von dir selbst genannten Gründen nicht mit dem MBR.  :Wink: 

Ich installiere immer als allererste Partition ein kleine mit 50 bis 100 MB für den Bootmanager Grub die auch umgehend vor der Windowsinstallation mit ext2 formatiert werden muß.

Danach die Primäre für Windows. Im MBR muß ich dann nur noch das (a) Attribut für booten der ersten Partition übergeben.

So MBR Spielchen wie du es machst ist eben die unprofessionellere einfachere ärgerlichere Methode.  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

auf jeden Fall.

Hatte eigentlich gar nicht vor Windows auf dem Rechner zu installieren, aber nach einigen Monaten brauchte ich es dann doch.

und der ganze MBR-Stress nur, weil Microsoft zu blöde ist nur einen Hauch von Kompatibilität in ihr OS zu bekommen.

----------

